# Shipping guitars within Ontario - average cost?



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I may be shipping a guitar from Barrie to St. Catharines, Ontario. Can anybody give me a rough estimate of what that will cost, and what the best service to use is? Thanks


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Samsquantch said:


> I may be shipping a guitar from Barrie to St. Catharines, Ontario. Can anybody give me a rough estimate of what that will cost, and what the best service to use is? Thanks


Check the Canada Post website, they have a cost calculator...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

depends on the options, but can be done for about $40. I believe.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I depends on weight and size. You can take it down to the UPS store and they'll take care of boxing and everything. But it's pricey. They have a calculator on their site as well.

http://www.ups.com/canada/engindex.html

http://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/track/personal/findByTrackNumber?execution=e1s1

Make sure you pack well and definitely get insurance. I have never shipped a guitar, so I can't ballpark it for you, sorry.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yeah, i used UPS to box a guitar and it was some price i didnt like much lol. but the guitar was leaving late, so it had to be done.

it should be around $40 from barrie to st. cats (im in barrie for the next hour and 40 minutes, oddly enough)

it was $50 to get a guitar from St. Cats to London.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't forget the bus. Shipping shorthaul is very inexpensive via Greyhound.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've shipped a few basses in Ontario. London to Toronto, and London to Ottawa. Both times it was under $20 via Fed-ex. This was about 3 years ago.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Use Canada Post - that's what I used for Budda's Hamer. Plus, you don't need to professionally package it. Just put it in it's case with the strings slack. Then put the case in a box that cases come in - you can get these for free at a guitar store. If the case is bouncing around in the box, fill it with packing peanuts or something. Cost is dependent on weight, size and distance. Budda's cost me about $50 to ship. Oddly enough, I shipped another Hamer the same way for $50 that went all the way to Edmonton.

Put insurance on it as well.


----------

